# Eibach Sport lines, enkei ev5's



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

well i got them to upload, tell me what you think.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I like them.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I think they look real good


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

that looks hot! 
very nicely done


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

very nice! 
Might have to cop a pair of these


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

looks good still needs moar lowwwww


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks good, thought you might need more lows but the wheels might look weird if you do without spacers


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Those are a beautiful set of rims for our car. Although I do agree with jak, needs to be lower, and how big are those?

On another hand; These painted red, on a slammed white cruze ... **** that would be nice.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking good. nice wheels


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Love the rims! Agree with everyone else, needs another inch drop, but looks great man!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Was waiting for someone to get those... I want em in bronze I think...


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

What size are those, or did I skip over that part somewhere.


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## cnjsanchez (Apr 6, 2012)

What size are the rims and tires? They look sharp man.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Is that car really on Eibach's? Looks a bit higher than mine... luckily your local and we could compare... when you buying the trifecta tuning? I will hook ya up


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wheel/tire specs?


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

they are 18x7.5 on 245-40r18's and i know it needs to go lower but its a lease and theres no point in spending 1000 on coils


----------



## JERRYM1997 (Jun 13, 2011)

9 out of 10 people on this site want to make their cruze look ricey. But you sir have done well :eusa_clap:


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not me!


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

How much do they weigh? Offset? Are these on 5x105mm PCD or using hub-centric spacers to change the PCD?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice decent drop man  



JERRYM1997 said:


> 9 out of 10 people on this site want to make their cruze look ricey. But you sir have done well :eusa_clap:


I am that one person out of 9 as well.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

JERRYM1997 said:


> 9 out of 10 people on this site want to make their cruze look ricey. But you sir have done well :eusa_clap:


This is one of two people on here that I can think of off the top of my head that didn't buy aftermarket wheels made in china...


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

Why are your pictures so crooked? Forgive me if you have different length legs or different sized hands, I don't mean anything by it.


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

JDM angels brahhh


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

JDM angles brahhh


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks good. I'm convinced H&R springs give more drop than 1) advertised specs 2) Eibach springs. Those wheels on Colin's car would looks great, imo.


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

Love the wheels.... I have been bouncing around with whether to go bronze or hyperblack.... Which brand of tires are those? I am also curious why you went with 245-40-18. 225-45-18 would fill out the wheel well better and require less lowering to achieve the look you are going for.


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

because i wanted to starch the tire, i hate big sidewalls... ugly AF!


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

Looks really nice! I might have to follow suit when I'm due for some new tires.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I would scoop the bronze ones... But I'm selling my cruze.


----------

